# Alone: Trailer zum nervenaufreibenden Survival-Thriller



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Alone: Trailer zum nervenaufreibenden Survival-Thriller* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alone: Trailer zum nervenaufreibenden Survival-Thriller*


----------



## floppyexe (13. März 2021)

Wieso sieht man in solche Filmen auf Anhieb das die Brille am Anfang unecht ist...
B- Movie


----------



## bushgegner (13. März 2021)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wieso sieht man in solche Filmen auf Anhieb das die Brille am Anfang unecht ist...
> B- Movie


Wieso sieht man in solchen Kommentaren auf Anhieb, dass ein Buchstabe, ein Komma und ein s fehlt..
B - Kommentar

Zum Film selbst. Zu vieles hat man in ähnlicher Art und Weise schon mal irgendwo und irgendwie gesehen.


----------



## floppyexe (13. März 2021)

bushgegner schrieb:


> Wieso sieht man in solchen Kommentaren auf Anhieb, dass ein Buchstabe, ein Komma und ein s fehlt..
> B - Kommentar


Weil ich dumm und Du schlau bist. Weiß doch jeder hier im Forum. Schon seit Jahren.
Zum Film selbst: Kein B- Movie, eher ein C- Movie


----------

